# evdev i dziwne zachowanie klawiatury

## gentoousr

witam, po aktualizacji xorga wypluwalo mi bledy o zapotrzebowaniu na evdeva, wiec zainstalowalem - bledy zniknely ( z wyjatkiem braku modulu dri2 ale to moge zignorowac) ... ale 

1) usunelo mi polska klawi

ature, po zmapowaniu - 'setxkbmap pls' - dziala, ale wolalbym to poprawic

2) 'strzalki na klawiaturze dziwnie sie zachowuja np. wciskam w lewo i nic, musze klikac jak opetany tak jakby nie reagowaly na 'push & hold' tak 

samo w prawo oraz w gory, w dol dziala :/ pozatym, jak jestem na poczatku wiersza to strzelka w dol dziala jak 'enter'

w kazdym razie cos sie posypalo po instalce evdeva, wczesniej bylo ok, prosze o porady, nie uzywam hal'a   :Question: Last edited by gentoousr on Wed Apr 13, 2011 1:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Moje xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf: 

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard-all"

   Option    "XkbOptions"  "lv3:ralt_switch_multikey" 

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection
```

Wiecej do szczescia nie trzeba.

----------

## gentoousr

juz wiem gdzie mialem blad; zmienilem w /etc/X11/xorg.conf w sekcji inputdevice driver z kdb na evdev i dodatkowo w 10-keyboard.conf; a mialem tylko utworzyc katalog i plik w /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf ze swoimi ustawieniami, a xorg.confa nie ruszac. Teraz dziala, chociaz z 2 strony chyba wolalem jak wszystko bylo w 1 uporzadkowanym xorg.conf a nie osobno dla klawiatury,myszki w xorg.conf.d w plikach.

----------

## gentoousr

jeszcze 1 dziwna rzecz zauwazylem, w vimie 'strzalka w gore' zamienia mi literki z malych na duze; a 'alt' dziala jak enter - tylko w X'ach czyli cos z evdevem znowu :/

----------

